# Trying out a ZGrill pellet smoker for the first time



## Scott H (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm a long time bbq'er, first time smoker. Picked up one of these ZGrill models after trying some yummy St. Louis style ribs cooked on one at a friends house. They are running an odd promotion where you can get varying rebates up to the full price if you're willing to wait five years for it. I went for the full five years, and they are suppose
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 d to send me the full price ($599) back at the end. We'll have to wait and see how that works out.

Service has been good so far. The main grill was a little bent up during shipping. I took a picture of it and emailed it to them. Got a response and an apology in about 20 minutes. They said no need to return anything and a new main grill is on the way. So far, so good.

Tried some boneless, skinless thighs wrapped in bacon first. They turned out awesome.

Second attempt was a single rack of baby backs. They were pretty good, but a little on the dry side. Have a rub we all like but I know nothing about marinades, brines, etc. I found this site while trying to figure out how to fix that! Looks like there is tons of info on here.

I've included a photo of the grill from their site.


----------



## Scott H (Aug 22, 2018)

Here's a couple of shots from the thighs wrapped in bacon.


----------



## Ishi (Aug 22, 2018)

I’m a firm believer that any pellet grill it’s all in the controller.
I’ve not heard much info on this brand so keep us updated and enjoy your cooks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2018)

Enjoy your new toy!
Al


----------



## Scott H (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks guys. So far it's been good, but I've only tried it twice. Set the dial for 225 and it held from 224-230. We'll see. Saw some mentions of moving the ribs into foil for part of the cooking time, and I'll be sure to try that. Just did them straight on the grill for 4 hours at 225.


----------



## kruizer (Aug 22, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## BB-que (Aug 22, 2018)

IMO the only way to do ribs is the 3-2-1 method.  Look it up.


----------



## Scott H (Aug 23, 2018)

I saw that. Think I'll try that next. Thank you.


----------



## JP86 (Sep 10, 2018)

Are you still liking it? I took advantage of the buy one get one promotion and split it with a buddy. I just put mine together and ran the initial startup. Ribs are going in tomorrow!


----------



## Scott H (Sep 12, 2018)

JP86 said:


> Are you still liking it? I took advantage of the buy one get one promotion and split it with a buddy. I just put mine together and ran the initial startup. Ribs are going in tomorrow!


So far, so good. Just picked up some more pellets. Trying a whole chicken next.


----------



## JP86 (Sep 12, 2018)

Scott H said:


> So far, so good. Just picked up some more pellets. Trying a whole chicken next.



Did you have an issue with the temperature running a little high? Had it set at 225 and kept jumping up to 250-260. I am burning lumber jack pellets and hear they can burn hot so not sure if that's the issue or not. Ribs turned out chewy but may not have cooked them long enough according to some others based on the pull back.


----------



## ross77 (Sep 12, 2018)

I don't have a Z Grill, I have a different brand.  Pellets are basically irrelevant unless they are damp.  I've burned many different brands and wood types with no issues including lots of Lumberjack.  The controller should adjust the fan and auger for whatever is burning in the fire pot.


----------



## Scott H (Sep 13, 2018)

JP86 said:


> Did you have an issue with the temperature running a little high? Had it set at 225 and kept jumping up to 250-260. I am burning lumber jack pellets and hear they can burn hot so not sure if that's the issue or not. Ribs turned out chewy but may not have cooked them long enough according to some others based on the pull back.


Mine fluctuated a little during the first half hour, but then stayed around 225 for the duration. The only time it got up to 250 was after I had the lid open for too long.

My first batch of ribs turned out okay, but were just a tad dry and a tad chewy. Several members have mentioned using the "3-2-1" or "2-2-1" process on this forum. I know I saw it somewhere on here but I can't find it again. Maybe one of the other members can point us both in the right direction.

I use the Traeger brand of pellets; have no idea if it makes a difference. Still experimenting.

(Note: I'm doing a whole chicken right now at 325. It reached 325 and stayed there until I opened the lid to check on it. It fluctuated between 320 and 333, but has finally settled back down to 324-327. Looks like, as long as I don't open the lid, it maintains the temperature fairly well.)

(P.S. It has fluctuated between 319 and 333 throughout. I can't resist opening the lid to peak every once in awhile!)


----------



## Scott H (Sep 28, 2018)

Latest report. Did a whole chicken and was quite happy with it. Crispy on the outside, tender on the inside.

Just tried the 2-2-1 method on ribs. Baby backs and St. Louis style at the same time to do a little test. Almost perfect. I realized afterward I actually did 2 - 1.5 - 1 because I wasn't paying attention! Could have used that extra time in the middle to soften them up a tad more. Family decided St. Louis style ribs were best. Photo of them is from the last 30 minutes.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 29, 2018)

Normally 321 is for spares, and 221 is for BBs. Smoker should be around 225 to 240. The first number is for how long the ribs are on the grate uncovered, 2nd number is how long the ribs are on the grate foiled with some type of liquid, 3rd number is how long the ribs are back on the grate uncovered and sauced(if you want sauce) to set/firm up. 

Chris


----------



## Scott H (Sep 29, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Normally 321 is for spares, and 221 is for BBs. Smoker should be around 225 to 240. The first number is for how long the ribs are on the grate uncovered, 2nd number is how long the ribs are on the grate foiled with some type of liquid, 3rd number is how long the ribs are back on the grate uncovered and sauced(if you want sauce) to set/firm up.
> 
> Chris


Thought it was 221 for both -- thanks for the clarification. Still getting the hang of this.


----------

